# Jack Dempsey Eggs



## raymori (Feb 6, 2014)

Just found your forum and am excited to be part of it. After returning from a trip, I found my female had laid eggs. The female is always swimming over the eggs however the male tends to mostly stay away. I thought the male was suppose to be by the eggs to guard them. Also is it possible that he has not fertilized them since I've seen some of the eggs turn white. Probably dumb questions but I'm just wondering. Look forward to some replies.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Is the male being chased away? What are the tank dimensions? What other fish are in the tank (if any)?


----------



## raymori (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for your response Iggy. Since I last posted, the female moved the eggs to a hole she had dug in the gravel. After that nothing happened. Three weeks later she once again laid eggs in a clay flower pot that I had put in my tank (45 Gallon). After three days it appeared that she was moving them to another location in a hole dug in the gravel. The male chased the female away and stayed by the hole. The color of both fish changed from close to black to blue and tan. It has been three days since she moved the eggs. There are no other fish in my tank and the male and female have stayed apart. My female lays eggs and there are no fry. Does anyone have any responses to what is happening.

Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you sure that you have a pair? What are the tank dimensions? 45 gallons, if it's a 3' tank, will not be suitable for a pair of JDs when adults.


----------



## raymori (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes the tank is 3' by 1'. I had 8 JD and these two chased all the other fish. I removed the other 6 to another tank. So the problem is the tank is not big enough for the fish to have fry?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

No I initially asked about dimensions as it could tie into aggression problems.

What size are the fish? Can you post pictures?


----------



## aquarist48 (Feb 10, 2014)

raymori said:


> . Also is it possible that he has not fertilized them since I've seen some of the eggs turn white.


Hi,
yes you are right, 
eggs turning white mean they are infertile.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

aquarist48 said:


> raymori said:
> 
> 
> > . Also is it possible that he has not fertilized them since I've seen some of the eggs turn white.
> ...


Maybe your male JD is shooting blanks?


----------



## raymori (Feb 6, 2014)

Good one Bikeman48088.


----------



## raymori (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a quick update and thank you for all the responses, one of them I had a good laugh. My jacks final did have babies. At this time I don't know how may since the babies are inside of a statue I have in my tank. A few of them tend to come out when the mother is close to the entrance but I cannot see them all.

Once again thanks.


----------

